

Gist meets GeoJSON - JiPi
https://github.com/blog/1576-gist-meets-geojson

======
drewda
Should work very nicely with [http://geojson.io/](http://geojson.io/) which is
already set up to save to gists.

~~~
Oompa
Yup! Its even linked to in the blog post.

